# NEW RECORD // FOURTH CLUTCH



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 14, 2014)

*Last night we had a new record set by one of our best producing female aldabra tortoises, Peanut! Last night at about 9:20pm she laid her fourth clutch consisting of eleven eggs for this season. Actually this was two new records, this was also the first clutch we ever had in April.*


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## bigred (Apr 14, 2014)

NICE!!!! Things are changing in a good way


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 14, 2014)

Congrats! ! ! ! !


----------



## Sesel (Feb 12, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *Peanut...laid her fourth clutch consisting of eleven eggs...this was also the first clutch we ever had in April.*



@ALDABRAMAN I know it was a while ago, but I wanted to ask (I assume you have the records). 
I read that Peanut also laid a fifth clutch about a month later. Just curious, how many hatchlings did you get from these 2 clutches? (Two reasons I ask. 1. Due to the above normal number of clutches & 2. Due to being 'outside' of normal laying season)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 12, 2018)

Sesel said:


> @ALDABRAMAN I know it was a while ago, but I wanted to ask (I assume you have the records).
> I read that Peanut also laid a fifth clutch about a month later. Just curious, how many hatchlings did you get from these 2 clutches? (Two reasons I ask. 1. Due to the above normal number of clutches & 2. Due to being 'outside' of normal laying season)



~ Both had average fertility levels.


----------

